
Universal Resume Template - webpraktikos
https://github.com/WebPraktikos/universal-resume
======
billpg
Last time I looked for work, I made a nice CV in PDF and I put it on a custom
website with a simple URL I could say over the phone.

People still asked for it to be emailed in DOC format.

Let's just say I experimented with the then current version of Word to see
what would happen if I renamed that PDF to a DOC extension.

~~~
kodablah
Sounds like you found an effective strategy to weed out ineffective companies
(or at least those w/ HR departments putting unnecessary requirements on
people they want). It may not seem representative of the entire company, but
like many things, first impressions are often accurate.

~~~
stronglikedan
Or perhaps it's the companies weeding out ineffective candidates that cannot
adapt and figure out how to provide a very common format such as a Word doc.

~~~
kodablah
Exactly. In an equal-leverage job market, the unnecessary requirement makers
and the capitulators deserve each other.

------
diffeomorphism
This looks nice and having it produce websites and pdfs is surely useful.

Some hopefully constructive criticism:

\- The light gray, low contrast theme makes it harder to read and also look
washed out.

\- Fonts and kerning tend to be handled better in latex, e.g. moderncv

\- Having a non-open source license is of course your choice, but makes this
quite unattractive to use (is it still going to be around in a few years? Will
anyone maintain non-free software if you lose interest?)

~~~
webpraktikos
Hey, thanks for commenting.

1\. Body text has the contrast ratio of 7.52 under WCAG 2.0 standards
([https://contrast-ratio.com/#%234a5568-on-white](https://contrast-
ratio.com/#%234a5568-on-white)) which is within the optimal range for
legibility. On paper, the text is 100% black. On the screen, that can be too
much, so I used grays. Labels are lighter because I wanted to treat them as
supporting text, not main.

2\. This is primarily for the Web. So, HTML/CSS. I didn’t know about LaTeX
before, interesting.

3\. It’s free, and you can modify it, maintain it, etc. The only restriction
is that you can’t use it for commercial purposes (e.g., page builder). More
info here [https://github.com/WebPraktikos/universal-
resume#license](https://github.com/WebPraktikos/universal-resume#license)

~~~
swiley
Be careful with LaTeX. It’s easy to get sucked into it.

~~~
amelius
Just like programming in general.

~~~
webpraktikos
Staring into the Abyss. Don’t get sucked into it. :D

------
xtf
I have my own responsive, displayagnostic, offlinecapable cv and think
everyone should have his own, because it is a platform for showing off your
skills.

~~~
nizmow
My skills aren't front-end web development.

~~~
LoSboccacc
backend developer? make an API now that would be a creative resume one could
query nizmow/education or explore experiences endpoint so that one can
navigate freely back and forth between experiences and skills. I mean,
painters did this ages ago, putting everything they can do on a single frame
and sending them to galleries or mecenates as gifts and whatnot

it is of course just to get the foot in, you can then have your black and
white skill table for the HR drone to fill up the necessary db.

~~~
nscalf
That’s the thing, in general you are not chosen by the relevance of your
resume. Resume building is more SEO than showcasing relevant skills. If you
can min max your SEO to get a conversation with someone who matters in your
hiring process, then it works.

~~~
xtf
I would not put my data on the wild web, especially phone and address.

------
thanatropism
I don't understand why I need npm.

~~~
saghm
Because the application is written in Node, and it uses dependencies? If you'd
prefer something not written in Node, I'm sure you can find other options.

~~~
thanatropism
I thought it was a web page template? Why would it need a back-end?

~~~
webpraktikos
Tailwind CSS generates CSS from JS config file containing a design system. For
example, several custom sizes are generated to multiple utility classes for
specifying margins and paddings.

------
leerob
Reminds me of Standard Resume. Nice work.

[https://standardresume.co](https://standardresume.co)

~~~
rileyt
Thanks leerob! It's nice to see more resume templates focus on typography and
readability, instead of distracting visuals, charts, pictures, infographics,
etc. Standard Resume has received praise from many recruiters and hiring
managers for its similar styling.

If you like the typography centric design of the URT, but are looking for a
hosted solution with an easy to use web based editor and style customizer,
definitely check out [https://standardresume.co](https://standardresume.co).
If you want full control of your hosting and styling, URT is the best option I
am aware of.

For comparison:

Standard Resume: [https://rsm.io/dana-andrews](https://rsm.io/dana-andrews)

Universal Resume Template: [https://universal-resume-
pages.netlify.com/](https://universal-resume-pages.netlify.com/)

~~~
webpraktikos
Also, Universal Resume Template is better for print and pdf.

~~~
rileyt
What makes it better for print and pdf?

------
michaelmior
I found myself most curious about the meat-themed lorem ipsum
generator...looks great though!

Edit: Perhaps it was Bacon Ipsum?
[https://baconipsum.com/](https://baconipsum.com/)

~~~
webpraktikos
Yes :) Speaking of which, I’m just about to prepare some eggs with bacon and
ground beef.

------
brandoncordell
I'm a little surprised that the multipage demo doesn't have a working print
stylesheet. Granted, most of these resumes won't be printed out but I think
they're minimal enough where they would look great printed out. A few well
placed page-breaks [1] would fix it right up.

[1] [https://css-tricks.com/almanac/properties/p/page-break/](https://css-
tricks.com/almanac/properties/p/page-break/)

~~~
webpraktikos
Of course it has →
[https://i.imgur.com/pUPiQjn.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/pUPiQjn.gifv)

You probably didn’t set up page format properly. In Chrome, by expanding More
Settings, change Page Size to A4 or Letter. More info at
[https://github.com/WebPraktikos/universal-
resume#printing](https://github.com/WebPraktikos/universal-resume#printing).

------
sp6677
Is there a way to convert this into word (.docx) easily

~~~
webpraktikos
In Chrome, you can save it as .pdf by Right-click → Print. By expanding More
Settings, change Page Size to A4 or Letter. Next, maybe find a .pdf to .docx
converter.

~~~
anoncake
PDFs are notoriously hard to convert to anything else. Imagine a web page
where every single character is positioned absolutely relative to the `body`
element: This is how PDF layout works.

It's easier when the PDF also contains HTML tags. So your approach may
actually work though it's kinda silly.

Pandoc[1] is a better solution.

[1] [https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/)

~~~
webpraktikos
I didn’t know that. I’ll certainly research that.

------
searedsteak
Let me just say, I really appreciate your sample text!

------
galacticdessert
Nice work! Unfortunately there are some differences between the way it
renders/prints in Firefox and in Chrome.

~~~
webpraktikos
Text is a bit fatter in Firefox — that is, takes up more space. Please
remember to choose A4 or Letter size by navigating to Properties → Advanced →
Paper Size.

